# Advice on rabbit losing weight



## cashewnut

One of my 10 month old rabbits has lost weight to the point I can feel his bones, he seems to be eating and drinking fine. I've advised my mum that he needs to be checked by the vets as soon as possible but she wants to wait a week to see if he gains any weight.

Can anyone give me any advice on what I need to do?


----------



## Guest

Sounds like it could be teeth problems.
He needs to see a vet asap to get his teeth checked and to find out the cause of his weight loss.
Although he is eating and drinking now if he is left for too long he may stop eating so it is important to get him checked as soon as possible.


----------



## cashewnut

Thanks although he was at the vet's for his vaccinations and a check up about 3-4 weeks ago and his teeth were checked and they were fine both front and back, it's puzzled me a bit but i'm going to ring the vets in the morning


----------



## Guest

cashewnut said:


> Thanks although he was at the vet's for his vaccinations and a check up about 3-4 weeks ago and his teeth were checked and they were fine both front and back, it's puzzled me a bit but i'm going to ring the vets in the morning


Did they use a scope to check the teeth or did they just look into his mouth?
Unfortunately teeth problems can arise within a month


----------



## cashewnut

B3rnie said:


> Did they use a scope to check the teeth or did they just look into his mouth?
> Unfortunately teeth problems can arise within a month


They used a scope to check his teeth


----------



## hazyreality

I agree that you should have him check for his teeth or other possible problems.
To help them put weight on (if he is cleared medically by the vets) you can give him porridge(made with water) and barley rings. Obviously build up how much he has gradually like everything else.
Is he drinking a huge ammount do you know?

*Heidi*


----------



## cashewnut

hazyreality said:


> I agree that you should have him check for his teeth or other possible problems.
> To help them put weight on (if he is cleared medically by the vets) you can give him porridge(made with water) and barley rings. Obviously build up how much he has gradually like everything else.
> Is he drinking a huge ammount do you know?
> 
> *Heidi*


He seems to be drinking normally but he still lives with his brother til we get some new hutches built, they get fed separately though


----------



## hazyreality

Ok, excessive drinking can be a sign of a few illnesses that can cause weight loss, which is why I asked 
If he is getting on with his brother, he can stay with him 

What food do you feed? Pellet or Mix? If mix, does he pick at it?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

cashewnut said:


> He seems to be drinking normally but he still lives with his brother til we get some new hutches built, they get fed separately though


Is there any reason why you are separating them, are they fighting?


----------



## hazyreality

B3rnie said:


> Is there any reason why you are separating them, are they fighting?


Thats what I just said, leave them together if they are getting on, its nice to see brothers getting on 

If they arn't then that could be stressing him into losing weight 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

hazyreality said:


> Thats what I just said, leave them together if they are getting on, its nice to see brothers getting on
> 
> If they arn't then that could be stressing him into losing weight
> 
> *Heidi*


haha we should talk before we post, we would keep repeating the same things then :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hazyreality

B3rnie said:


> haha we should talk before we post, we would keep repeating the same things then :smilewinkgrin:


Lol, we do that ALOT!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## cashewnut

yeah, they get along fine with each other, just a little sexual with each other lol they are fed on pellets and given plenty of hay with fruit and veg fed every few days.

Our dog is hurting herself jumping on and off the runs so we are having to rebuild the hutches so they no longer have a run, not sure whether to build a double hutch for them or split them up.


----------



## Guest

cashewnut said:


> yeah, they get along fine with each other, just a little sexual with each other lol they are fed on pellets and given plenty of hay with fruit and veg fed every few days.
> 
> Our dog is hurting herself jumping on and off the runs so we are having to rebuild the hutches so they no longer have a run, not sure whether to build a double hutch for them or split them up.


Can you not just stop your dog jumping on the run?
Rabbits really need an attached run.

Is the rabbit that is losing weight the humpee? (as in is he the one that gets humped most lol).


----------



## cashewnut

B3rnie said:


> Can you not just stop your dog jumping on the run?
> Rabbits really need an attached run.
> 
> Is the rabbit that is losing weight the humpee? (as in is he the one that gets humped most lol).


We've got no way of stopping the dog, we've tried and we haven't got the space to put a fence up round them. I'm looking into a separate run that we can store in the shed out of the way when not in use.

It's actually the other way around he does most of the humping lol


----------



## Guest

cashewnut said:


> We've got no way of stopping the dog, we've tried and we haven't got the space to put a fence up round them. I'm looking into a separate run that we can store in the shed out of the way when not in use.
> 
> It's actually the other way around he does most of the humping lol


Have you thought about putting a long line on your dog so that you have more control of her in the garden?
Taking the run away shouldn't be an option because rabbits need the space 24/7 that is why the RWAF have the "Hutch is not enough" campaign 
Are they neutered?


----------



## cashewnut

B3rnie said:


> Have you thought about putting a long line on your dog so that you have more control of her in the garden?
> Taking the run away shouldn't be an option because rabbits need the space 24/7 that is why the RWAF have the "Hutch is not enough" campaign
> Are they neutered?


we've tried the long line as well and she just stands by the gate expecting to go for a walk, I tend not to let her on the run as I go out with her but everyone else just lets her out and doesn't keep an eye on her til she starts barking.

Not at the minute but I am looking into having them done, just haven't got the money for it at the moment


----------



## Guest

cashewnut said:


> we've tried the long line as well and she just stands by the gate expecting to go for a walk, I tend not to let her on the run as I go out with her but everyone else just lets her out and doesn't keep an eye on her til she starts barking.
> 
> Not at the minute but I am looking into having them done, just haven't got the money for it at the moment


Tbh I would sort everyone else out rather than taking the buns run away 

You might find it best to split the buns for now then, it sounds like their hormones have fully kicked in, you might find that your other bun is guarding food (I know you said you feed separately but they will still guard hay) or the stress of having another entire rabbit in the hutch might be the reason for weightloss.
I would get the teeth checked just to be certain and if they are fine then split them until you can have their furry teabags removed and then rebond them


----------



## cashewnut

B3rnie said:


> Tbh I would sort everyone else out rather than taking the buns run away
> 
> You might find it best to split the buns for now then, it sounds like their hormones have fully kicked in, you might find that your other bun is guarding food (I know you said you feed separately but they will still guard hay) or the stress of having another entire rabbit in the hutch might be the reason for weightloss.
> I would get the teeth checked just to be certain and if they are fine then split them until you can have their furry teabags removed and then rebond them


ok thanks, I'm ringing the vets in the morning as I have an 11 week old rabbit to book in for vaccinations and a check up so will book Alfie in for a check up aswell just to rule anything else.

Believe me I've tried everything to get my family to listen to what's right for the dog but they aren't that bothered, already had someone complain about her barking  It's a work in progress but everything goes back to square 1 everyday (very frustrating lol)


----------

